# Detailing News- Glass only from Chemical Guys



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Getting glass perfect is never easy. Glass Only Foaming Glass Cleaner will BLOW YOU AWAY. From shower glass, to smoker glass to the annoying oily residue inside of your cars windows this stuff is truly incredible. Glass Only Glass defines what a glass cleaner should be.

Chemical Guys Glass Only Foaming Glass Cleaner is the glass cleaner you have been waiting for! The newest addition to our already impressive line up of glass cleaners. Chemical Guys Glass Only Foaming Glass Cleaner is a specially formulated spray that delivers powerful glass cleaning foam developed to eliminate stubborn dirt and grime fast. Life is too short to be seen through dirty windows! Enjoy the view a little more with the perfect foaming glass cleaner from Chemical Guys. Dirty windows can be tough to look at, and equally difficult to see through, making them safety hazards. Glass Only Foaming Glass Cleaner has been synthesized without harsh chemicals such as ammonia, which wreaks havoc on soft plastics, vinyls and accents. Glass Only Foaming Glass Cleaner contains powerful surfactants with positively charged ionic compounds that attract negatively charged dirt particles akin to a chemical magnet. Glass Only's formula precisely sprays to the target area and clings to dirt, grime, and stubborn sap without any messy dripping found in water based household cleaners. Individuals with ammonia sensitivity can clean their windows with confidence because Glass Only is Ammonia-free. Glass Only does more than just clean windows it even smells great. Just remember, life's too short to be viewed through dirty windows; so grab a can of Glass Only Foaming Glass Cleaner and bring some clarity to your world.

http://www.chemicalguys.com/ProductDetails.asp…


----------

